# das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble



## drboe (3 Dezember 2007)

http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/video/video243002.html ab Position 1:35 min:

*Diejenigen, die sagen, Guantanamo ist nicht die richtige Lösung, müssen auch bereit sein, darüber nachzudenken, was die bessere Lösung ist, denn allein mit der Kritik ist kein Problem gelöst.*

Mit anderen Worten: der Bundesinnenminister, an sich ja zuständig für die Einhaltung der Verfassung, betrachtet die rechtswidrige Praxis der USA in Guantanamo (und anderswo) als bisher bestbekannte Lösung eines Problems und findet es völlig in Ordnung, wie seitens der mit der BRD verbündeten USA Menschen außerhalb nationalen wie internationalen Rechts behandelt werden. Man muss, auch angesichts diverser Äußerungen des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble, z. B. zum Abschuß von Flugzeugen, gezielte Tötungen und der Verwertung von mittels Folter erpresster "Geständnisse", kaum besonders böswillig sein, wenn man dem amtierenden Bundesinnenministers  unterstellt, das er auch bereit ist des Terrors Verdächtige  im Ausland zu entführen und sie ohne Anklage in Geheimgefängnissen oder in Guantanamo unterzubringen, zu demütigen und zu foltern. So gesehen ist es sicher bedauerlich, dass die deutsche Kolonialzeit bereits 1919 endete, so dass Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble Foltergefängnisse im Ausland nicht selbst betreiben kann. Aber sicher werden die "Freunde" ihn nicht im Stich lassen, ist die Republik erst einmal nach seinen Vorstellungen umgebaut.

Tipp am Rande: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widerstandsrecht

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

ich saß auch fassungslos vor dem TV und ich muss sagen: was mir durch den Kopf ging, wie man mit dem Problem umgehen soll, einen Innenminister zu haben, der sich so krass von allem verabschiedet, was unserem GG heilig ist, das ist nicht druckreif...


			
				Erich Kästner schrieb:
			
		

> An allem Unfug, der passiert, sind nicht etwa nur die schuld, die ihn tun, sondern auch die, die ihn nicht verhindern.


 @ ww


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Man sollte dabei nicht vergessen, dass ein Innenminister nicht freischwebend als Ersatzkanzler agiert.
Es ist bekannt, dass die Kanzlerin die Ansichten/Einstellungen des Innenministers  wohlwollend billigt.
Damit ist sie auf die gleiche Stufe zu stellen. Dass ihr (angeblich) die überwältigende
 Mehrzahl  der Deutschen zujubelt, kann entweder nur mit völliger Ahnungslosigkeit, mit
 heimlicher Billigung der Methoden und  Ansichten des IM oder beidem erklärt werden. 
1933 scheint nicht mehr in so weiter Ferne zu liegen


----------



## Strandhafer (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Was erwartet ihr denn von Herrn Schäuble? Ich glaube, das er seit dem Attentat in seiner Urteilskraft eingeschränkt ist und als Politiker nicht mehr tragbar ist. Er sollte zurücktreten. Ich hoffe, das Herr Schäuble und die Bundesregierung, der er angehört, vor dem BVerfG wieder in die richtige Spur gedrückt wird.


----------



## drboe (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Was erwartet ihr denn von Herrn Schäuble? Ich glaube, das er seit dem Attentat in seiner Urteilskraft eingeschränkt ist und als Politiker nicht mehr tragbar ist.


Schäuble gehörte schon vor dem Anschlag zu den Scharfmachern am rechten Rand. Insofern erwarte ich von dem Mann gar nichts, jedenfalls nichts Gutes. Er muss für große Teile der CDU stehen, denn eine Regierungsmannschaft basiert in der Regel auf einer weitgehenden Balance innerparteilicher Gruppen. In einer Koalition lässt sich die, wegen der geringeren Zahl von Posten, schwerer erreichen. Schäuble muss daher m. E. relativ starken Rückhalt in der Partei haben. Was wohl auch bedeutet, dass eine gut organisierte Gruppe von Bürgern (die CDU-Mitglieder nämlich) zu großen Teilen Ideen anhängen, die mit dem Grundgesetz nur wenig bis gar nicht verträglich sind.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



drboe schrieb:


> Schäuble muss daher m. E. relativ starken Rückhalt in der Partei haben.


u.A den der Kanzlerin. Versteh nicht, warum sie bei der ganzen Debatte immer ausgeklammert wird.
In mehreren Pressemeldungen u.A bei heise (bin jetzt zu faul, das rauszusuchen), steht, in dass  sie sich voll vor/hinter ihren IM stellt. (z.B Bundestrojaner)


----------



## drboe (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



webwatcher schrieb:


> u.A den der Kanzlerin. Versteh nicht, warum sie bei der ganzen Debatte immer ausgeklammert wird.
> In mehreren Pressemeldungen u.A bei heise (bin jetzt zu faul, das rauszusuchen), steht, in dass  sie sich voll vor/hinter ihren IM stellt. (z.B Bundestrojaner)


Frau Merkel und ihre Position werden m. E. überbewertet. Die Crux großer Koalitionen ist, dass sie sich keinen starken Regierungschef mit echter Richtlinienkompetenz leisten können. Georg Kiesinger war schwach, ein reiner Kompromiskandidat, Merkel ist es auch. 

Zudem ist das Motiv öffentlicher Unterstützung für einen Parteifreund häufig nur, den Gruppen in der Partei zu signalisieren, dass man sich weiterhin an den ausgehandelten Konsens hält und man nicht daran denkt die eigene Position aufs Spiel zu setzen. Der Deal lautet: wenn ich Dir *das* gebe/zusichere dann erhalte ich *im Gegenzug* .... Lässt die Gruppe, die Schäuble stützt, ihn fallen lassen sollte (was derzeit nicht absehbar ist), wird ihn die Kanzlerin sicher nicht stützen oder gar ihren Verbleib im Amt mit dem Schicksal eines Schäuble oder irgend eines anderen Ministers verknüpfen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das er seit dem Attentat in seiner Urteilskraft eingeschränkt ist ...


...genau das nehme ich nicht an! Ende der 90er begleitete ich Herrn Schäuble einige Male und war eigentlich von seiner präzisen, süd/west-deutschen Art sehr angetan. Das war ein Benz ohne Macken, aussagekräftig und punktgenau ohne Abstriche. Er verblüffte mich, als er nach einer mehrstündigen Podiumsdikussion beim Goetheinstitut heftig mit mir über einheimische Fußballvereine plauderte.
Schäuble ist nicht allein, wenn gleich ich persönlich die hier bemängelten Wahnvorstellungen auch nicht nachvollziehen kann. Er ist nur das Sinnbild politischer Einstellung einer hochkarätigen Lobby.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



Reducal schrieb:


> und war eigentlich von seiner präzisen, süd/west-deutschen Art sehr angetan. Das war ein Benz ohne Macken, aussagekräftig und punktgenau ohne Abstriche.


Dann ist das was er tut, handelt  und beabsichtigt umso  verwerflicher,
da eventuelle Entschuldigungs/Milderungsgründe entfallen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Das waren jetzt auch meine Gedanken. Denn er hat ein Ziel. Nur: welches Ziel kann er haben? Wenn es Sinn haben soll, was der Schäuble in unglaublicher Frequenz an Knallern loslässt, kann das nur sein: Die FDGO ist antastbar. Das lässt mich schaudern.


----------



## Qoppa (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Ich denke, das sollte man nicht immer nur an der Person von Schäuble festmachen. In den letzten Jahren ist bei einigen offenbar etwas durcheinander geraten, daß Freiheit und Sicherheit in einem Spannungsverhältnis stehen, das in Balance gehalten werden muß.


Ein Beispiel dafür (bei dem mir die Ohren geschlattert haben) ist das folgende Interview des _*rechtspolitischen*_ Sprechers der CSU-Bundestagsfraktion Norbert Geis. 
Stichwort: Sicherungsverwahrung ohne Prozeß:



> .......
> Geis: In diesem Fall ohne Prozess. Das geht schwer runter, das sage ich Ihnen, das fällt einem nicht leicht vor allen Dingen dann, wenn man, so wie ich auch, immer wieder sagt, dass wir die freiheitlichste Grundordnung haben, die wir je hatten. Aber es geht ja uns darum, diese freiheitliche Grundordnung zu schützen. Und deswegen wehren wir uns gegen die Gefährder. Und wir können nicht warten, bis die Gefährder zuschlagen.
> 
> Heckmann: Und der Unterschied zu Guantanamo ist?
> ...


http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/interview_dlf/644540/

dazu fällt mir garnix mehr ein  :wall:


----------



## Heiko (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Ich hab mir das grade angeschaut und irgendwie ein Würgen im Hals...


----------



## webwatcher (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/100341


> Schäuble: "Jedes politische Großprojekt ist inzwischen immer auch ein IT-Projekt


Ein Blinder spricht von Farben...


----------



## drboe (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

politische Großprojekte völlig ohne IT: 10 Vorschläge

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/100360


> Der *Bürgeranwalt* könne bei einer Online-Durchsuchungsmaßnahme
> neben den Richter und den ermittelnden Staatsanwalt treten, beziehungsweise
> diesen gegenüber die Rechte des von der Maßnahme Betroffenen wahrnehmen,
> denn dieser selbst solle ja aus ermittlungstaktischen Gründen erst in Nachhinein
> ...


Irgendwie wird man den Eindruck nicht los im Kasperletheater zu sitzen


----------



## webwatcher (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Phantasie und Realität
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/100441


> Nach Angaben der Zeitung hatten die Fahnder im Fall der Terrorverdächtigen von Oberschledorn mit zahlreichen Schwierigkeiten wie Personalmangel und Geräteproblemen zu kämpfen, nicht jedoch mit der Computertechnik der mutmaßlichen Bombenbauer


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/deutschland/artikel/118/147770/


> Die Fahnder mussten sich mit absurden Technik- und Bürokratiemängeln herumschlagen. Über den Polizeifunk trauten sich die Polizisten nicht zu kommunizieren - sie fürchteten, dass die Verdächtigen oder andere Interessierte ihre Gespräche abhörten und so gewarnt sein könnten. Also nutzten sie ihre eigenen Handys. Die Terrorverdächtigen hielten sich aber meist in abgelegenen Gegenden auf: Mal im Schwarzwald, wo sie ihren Sprengstoff in einer Garage versteckten, mal im kleinen Dorf Oberschledorn im Sauerland, wo sie die Bomben vorbereiten wollten. Dort brach den Fahndern dann regelmäßig ihre mühselig aufgebaute Handy-Schaltkonferenz zusammen.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,528214,00.html


> Verfassungsgerichtspräsident Hans-Jürgen Papier greift überraschend in die deutsche Sicherheitsdebatte ein. Entführte Passagierflugzeuge abzuschießen, wie es Wolfgang Schäuble im Grundgesetz ermöglichen will, hält er für undenkbar - und warnt im SPIEGEL vor weiteren Plänen des Innenministers.


Das läßt einerseits hoffen, anderseits was schert einen Antiterroristenfanatiker das Grundgesetz oder das Verfassungsgericht.
Ginge es nach ihm, würde beides umgehend abgeschafft und er wäre bei seinem  heißersehnten Ziel  1933 angelangt.


----------



## drboe (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das läßt einerseits hoffen, anderseits was schert einen Antiterroristenfanatiker das Grundgesetz oder das Verfassungsgericht.
> Ginge es nach ihm, würde beides umgehend abgeschafft und er wäre bei seinem  heißersehnten Ziel  1933 angelangt.


Ich glaube nicht, dass wir schon so weit sind, dass ein deutscher Minister den offenen Konflikt mit dem Verfassungsgericht wagen und (für sich und seine Partei) schadlos austragen kann. Irgendwann mag das kommen, noch ist es nicht so. Man kann natürlich unbequeme Richter peu a peu austauschen. Es gibt aber keine Garantie dafür, dass die sich dann so verhalten, wie sich das die vorstellen, die sie wählen. Immerhin, es kann funktionieren. Und das Kalkül "was die beschliessen stoppen wir in Karlsruhe" ist zu Zeiten der SPD-FDP-Koalition in Bonn allemal erkennbar gewesen. 

In den letzten Jahren ist das BVerfG mehr und mehr zum Reparaturbetrieb der Politk geworden. Auch das ist natürlich eine Instrumentalisierung. Das Gericht hat leider nicht verhindert, dass die Freiheits- und Bürgerrechte seitens der Parteien, insbesondere der beiden großen, regelrecht gefleddert wurden und werden. Diese Salamitaktik geht nach und nach durchaus auf. Dies aber nur, weil wir Bürger uns diese Rechte nehmen lassen. Ich bin alles andere als francophil, aber ich wünsche mir gelegentlich einmal Demonstrationen mit 1 Mio oder mehr Menschen, die Frankreich öfters erlebt hat. Gegen den sogn. Nato-Doppelbeschluß haben sich seinerzeit ca. 400.000 Menschen auf den Weg in das Städtchen Bonn gemacht. Wenn es um den fortwährenden Sozialabbau und die Beseitigung der Demokratie geht,  müßten daher eigentlich Millionen Menschen nach Berlin reisen. Wir haben die Macht - müssten aber auch bereit sein davon Gebrauch zu machen. Solange das nicht geschieht, bleiben wir ein Volk von Lämmern, die von einer m. E. verbrecherischen Politik widerstandslos zur Schlachtbank geführt werden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



drboe schrieb:


> Wenn es um den fortwährenden Sozialabbau und die Beseitigung der Demokratie geht,  müßten daher eigentlich Millionen Menschen nach Berlin reisen. Wir haben die Macht - müssten aber auch bereit sein davon Gebrauch zu machen.


Dass dies nicht sder Fall ist, hat IMO hauptsächlich 2 Ursachen:
1.) Es macht sich zunehmend Lethargie und die Erkenntnis breit, dass es eh nix nutzt, denn "die da oben" machen sowieso, was sie wollen.
2.) Informationsdefizite. Zwischen Dschungelcamp und Castingshow versickert das Interesse am aktuellen Zeitgeschehen und seriösen Informationen, was der politischen Führung sicher nicht unrecht ist.
Stell Dich mal einen Tag auf die Mönckebergstrasse und frag die Leute, was sie zum Thema Vorratsdatenspeicherung zu sagen haben. Du wirst weinen!


----------



## johinos (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



A John schrieb:


> 2.) Informationsdefizite. Zwischen Dschungelcamp und Castingshow versickert das Interesse am aktuellen Zeitgeschehen und seriösen Informationen, was der politischen Führung sicher nicht unrecht ist.


Da liegt das größte Dilemma. Nur Schlagzeilen bringen Punkte = Wählerstimmen, Show ist alles. Egal, um welches Thema es geht. Die Aussicht auf annähernd sachliche Infos lockt doch niemand mit dem Finger auf die Fernbedienung. 

Von Einmischen durch Mitmachen in den Parteien ganz zuschweigen.

Dann haben wir halt keine andere Politik verdient.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



drboe schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass wir schon so weit sind, dass ein deutscher Minister den offenen Konflikt mit dem Verfassungsgericht wagen und (für sich und seine Partei) schadlos austragen kann.


Einige sehen Karlsruhe  schon als durchaus entbehrlich 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/101698
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/idw_dlf/718632/vorschau/


> "Peter Struck hat mehrmals gesagt, wenn das Bundesverfassungsgericht seine Bedenken zurückstellt gegenüber einem Onlinedurchsuchungsgesetz des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen, wird sich die SPD hier auch bewegen. Also, die SPD sagt kein grundsätzliches Nein mehr zu dieser Onlinedurchsuchung. Wir haben deswegen einen ziemlich klaren Weg vor Augen.Wir wollen das natürlich möglichst schnell haben. Wir sind ja der Gesetzgeber. Wir sind ja nicht die Vollzugsmaschinerie als Parlament des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, sondern das Gericht spricht Recht und wir machen die Gesetze. *Also wir brauchen im Grunde genommen auf Karlsruhe nicht zu warten.*"


Kungeleien mit Karlruhe wie auf einem  orientalischen Basar...


----------



## drboe (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Kungeleien mit Karlruhe wie auf einem  orientalischen Basar...


Wenn das BVerfG gemeinsam mit den Parteien verfassungswidrige Gesetzesänderungen, insbesondere solche Eingriffe in die unter Ewigkeitsgarantie stehenden Grundrechte wissentlich plant bzw. durchführt und damit die Hand zur Etablierung einer Diktatur von CDU/CSU und SPD reicht, wäre dies m. E. ein Szenario, welches das Widerstandsrecht jedes Bürgers nach GG 20(4) auslöst. Die Grundlage des Gesellschaftsvertrages  wäre nicht mehr gegeben, der Staat BRD seiner Funktion beraubt und mithin entbehrlich. Bei allen Vorbehalten, die man auch dem BVerfG gegenüber berechtigt haben kann, ist es m. E. soweit noch nicht. Natürlich muss man dennoch wachsam sein. Zu welchen Volten und Äußerungen reaktionäre Politiker fähig sind, kann man ja gerade bei der laufenden Geisterdebatte um das Jugendstrafrecht beobachten. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



drboe schrieb:


> Wenn es um den fortwährenden Sozialabbau und die Beseitigung der Demokratie geht,  müßten daher eigentlich Millionen Menschen nach Berlin reisen. Wir haben die Macht - müssten aber auch bereit sein davon Gebrauch zu machen.


Dann riskierst Du aber Deine Gesundheit, (die restliche)  Freiheit und Deine wirtschaftliche Existenz. *Feindbild Demonstrant*


----------



## drboe (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



A John schrieb:


> Dann riskierst Du aber Deine Gesundheit, (die restliche)  Freiheit und Deine wirtschaftliche Existenz.


Die Freiheit, auf die Schäuble, Pofalla, Wiefelspütz und ähnliche gestrickten Kreaturen hinarbeiten, ist ja letztlich keine. Jedenfalls nicht für alle Bürger, wie es die Verfassung nun einmal garantieren soll. Man verliert also nicht wirklich etwas, sondern hat ganz im Gegenteil einiges zu gewinnen, wenn man einem solchen Angriff auf die Verfassung widersteht. Die eigentlich überfällige Beseitigung der Parteien-Oligarchie müsste doch ganz in Deinem Sinne sein. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Plattenputzer (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

"In der Plauderecke kann man das diskutieren, was sonst nirgends reinpasst"
Und das Weltbild des Herrn Dr. W. S. passt vorne und hinten nicht ins GG.
Ich hätte vor 20 Jahren, in meinen Anarcho-Hochzeiten nicht zu träumen gewagt, dass ich das GG mal glühend heiß und innig verteidigen würde, aber so ist es!
Mit dem Strassenkampf ist es nun aber wie mit dem Fahradfahren. Das verlernt man nicht...


----------



## webwatcher (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/101846
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1200142197157.shtml
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/101906

http://www.augsblog.de/2008/01/16/bka-wanzen-im-beichtstuhl/


> Ist doch ein schönes Gefühl zu wissen, dass im Beichtstuhl eine Wanze installiert sein könnte, nicht wahr?



PS: Microsoft ist schon viel weiter
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,528994,00.html


> Blutdruck, Herzfrequenz, Gesichtsausdruck: Mit Funk-Sensoren wollen Forscher des Software-Konzerns Microsoft überwachen,...


----------



## sascha (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Noch schöner, Webwatcher, ist die Tatsache, dass auf deine Anmerkung kein einziger Kommentar mehr erfolgte. Den Menschen ist es leider schlichtweg egal, ob ihre Bürger- und Freiheitsrechte immer weiter eingeschränkt werden...


----------



## katzenjens (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Es kommt noch schlimmer...

Die meisten, welche ich drauf anspreche, meinen auch noch, das wäre gut für die Bürger, sie fühlen sich dadurch sicherer. Wer nix zu verbergen hätte braucht sich nicht zu sorgen. Zudem die Boulevardpresse das Sicherheitsverlangen der Bürger auch noch stärkt :wall: .

Nun haben wir den Salat, Volksvertreter welche entweder geistig beschränkt sind oder Lobbyarbeit "leisten". Dazu ein Volk, welches willig alles glaubt, was Presse sagt um sich dann wieder vors TV zu setzen , die hohle Birne vollrieseln zu lassen.

Die Demos gegen den Überwachungsstaat waren bisher klitzekleine Versammlungen. Die Deutschen haben zuwenig Kampfgeist, man braucht nur mal in die Nachbarländer zu schauen. Der Deutsche an sich ist eher so der Typ, dem ein Feindbild aufgedrückt werden muss. Da wird sich eher um ein paar gewaltbereite (ausländische) Jugendliche aufgeregt, aber die Betrüger des Staats und der Bürger werden hofiert.

Als Politiker würde ich sagen, das System läuft prächtig...

Armes Deutschland,
Jens


----------



## Tilo (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



sascha schrieb:


> ...Den Menschen ist es leider schlichtweg egal, ob ihre Bürger- und Freiheitsrechte immer weiter eingeschränkt werden...



Das kommt davon, wenn einem der Job zu sehr beansprucht...bin leider erst jetzt auf dieses Thema gestoßen.

Sicherlich gibt es genügend Menschen, denen es egal ist, was mit Ihren Rechten geschieht. Es gibt auch genügend Beispiele für das genaue Gegenteil. Es passt mit auch nicht, dass meine Rechte immer mehr eingeschränkt werden. Im Rahmen meiner bescheidenen Mittel setze ich ggf. auch zur Wehr. Nur muss (nicht nur) ich, dabei auch an meine Familie denken. Wenn ich zu sehr "quer schieße" vernichte ich dadurch meine eigene wirtschaftliche Existenz. Auf Hartz IV und ähnliche Almosen vom Staat hab ich keinen Bock! Das man mit ein paar unbequemen Wahrheiten sehr schnell seinen Job los wird, sollte ja wohl bekannt sein. Da nutzt dann die beste, gewonnene Wiedereinstellungsklage nix. Da wird anschließend so lange gesucht und schickaniert bis man entweder den entscheidenden Fehler macht oder von selber kündigt. Und dann? Droht der Abstieg ins soziale Nichts. Habe solche Geschichten selbst wegen anderer Kleinigkeiten, wie Kinder bekommen, miterleben dürfen. Wenn man dann einmal ganz unten angekommen ist, hat man andere Sorgen als "Vorratsdatenspeicherung" etc. Da gehts ums nackte Überleben.
Klar ist mir allerdings auch, dass es SO nicht weitergehen kann und darf. Nicht so richtig klar ist mir allerdings, was bzw. ICH das ändern kann. Bin ich Politiker? Bin ich Gott? Ich denke mal nicht!(sonst würde vieles anders und besser laufen)
Klar könnt ihr jetzt sagen, dann wähle doch andere Volksvertreter. Solche, die deine Meinung besser vertreten können. Das Problem dabei ist, dass es niemandem mehr gibt, dem ich genau das zutraue...
Unsere sogenannten Volksvertreter, werden doch nur noch pro Forma von uns gewählt. Die Entscheidung, wer für diese oder jene Partei ins den Kampf zieht ist für mich als Ottonormalverbraucher nicht beeinflussbar. Das nervt nicht nur mich. Und weil das so ist haben viele den Kampf gegen die Obrigkeit schon aufgegeben.(Hat irgendwer vorher schon mal erwähnt)

@Katzenjens: Den angesprochenen Kampfgeist hat man den (Normal)Deutschen im Laufe der Zeit gründlichst ausgetrieben. Im einen Teil Deutschlands so und im andern auf andere Art und Weise. Was erwartest Du noch? Sobald du auf der Strasse oder sonst irgendwo den Mund aufmachst und sagst "Ich bin stoltz darauf, ein Deutscher zu sein" wirst du doch sofort als Nazi(freund) verschrien und kannst einpacken. Den Deutschen wurden doch über Jahrzehnte hinweg seit Ende des 2.Weltkrieges Schuldgefühle "eingeprügelt" - und da erwartest du noch KAMPFGEIST ???
In unsere heutigen egozentrischen Gesellschaft ist sich doch jeder selbst der nächste. Versteht da jetzt bitte nicht falsch, aber in der DDR gab solche Sachen nicht - zumindest nicht in dem Ausmass.


----------



## katzenjens (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Hi Thilo,

ich glaube nicht, dass die Deutschen wegen Schuldgefühle sich nicht wehren. Die Deutschen als Volk sind einfach zu leidensfähig und haben kein Rückrad. Zivilcourage ist ein Fremdwort. Und das nutzen Politiker wie andere Interessenverbände aus.

Jeder bekommt halt die Regierung die sie verdient. Die Auswahl an Kandidaten ist begrenzt. Das ist mir bei der Landtagswahl in Hessen (habe bereits Briefgewählt) auch wieder aufgefallen.

Ich werde das Thema in meinem Bekanntenkreis jedenfalls weitertragen. Um ne grosse Demo aufzuziehen bedarf es jemand mit mehr Charisma :scherzkeks:

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## drboe (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



sascha schrieb:


> Noch schöner, Webwatcher, ist die Tatsache, dass auf deine Anmerkung kein einziger Kommentar mehr erfolgte. Den Menschen ist es leider schlichtweg egal, ob ihre Bürger- und Freiheitsrechte immer weiter eingeschränkt werden...


Diese Bemerkung verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Wo hat 'webwatcher' eine quasi abschliessende Anmerkung gemacht? 

Es ist sicher richtig, dass die Deutschen seit einigen Jahren mehr oder weniger mit sich machen lassen. Dahinter steckt praktisch (ein neoliberales) System, nämlich das permanenter Verunsicherung bezgl. Arbeit, Zukunfts- und  Altersicherung. Inzwischen ist die Wirkung offenbar so stabil, dass man ungeniert selbst vom Ministersessel aus der Beseitigung der Demokratie das Wort reden kann. Die Geschichte der Republik zeigt, dass den Politikern die in der Verfassung von 1949 verbürgten Rechte ein Dorn im Auge waren. Deshalb hat man unmittelbar nach der Verkündung damit begonnen, diese Verfassung zu schleifen. Zunächst mit Wiederbewaffnung. Zunächst war der Kampf gegen die Bürgerechte ein Thema konservativer Politiker. Heute sind nahezu nur noch Konservative in der Politik tätig. Unterschiede zw. CDU/CSU, FDP, SPD und Bündnis90/Die Gurken muss man mit hochauflösendem Gerät suchen. Die Linke empfielt sich, zumindest was den PDS-Teil angeht, nicht gerade als Alternative. Man schaue nach Berlin, um zu verstehen, was ich meine. Abe die Lethargie ist noch nicht zu 100% typisch. Ich habe daher immer noch die Hoffnung, dass sich der Durchmarsch der Reaktion aufhalten bzw. der volle Erfolg verhindern läßt. 1989 hat eine sanfte Revolution ein Regime, das man für übermächtig hielt, weggefegt. Das gilt in der vereinten Republik zu wiederholen und dann den Staat neu machen. Einen guten Verfassungsentwurf findet man schnell: das GG von 1949.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Tilo (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Da auch ich diese Hoffnung noch nicht völlig begraben habe, möchte ich dieser Meinung ohne wesentlich mehr und weitere Worte anschließen.

bliebe abschließend noch die Frage zu klären, WIE wir genau das anstellen wollen. Websites kann man abschalten-trotz div. Versuche,genau das zu verhindern_ (Nur so am Rande, weils nicht direkt hierher geört: Habe dieser Tage irgendwo eine Sendung gesehen, in der es um Estland? ging und der dortige Premier und Verteidgungsminister sprachen vom ersten realen Cyberkrieg. Etwas später gings dann um die "Chinese Firewall" und wie man die umgehen könnte. Fand diese Sendung sehr interessant aber zugleich auch beängstigend. Was, wenn genau das auch in Deutschland passiert? So sehr weit weg entfernt davon sind wir ja leider nicht mehr...:-( [siehe die Meldung von der "Gehirnkontrolle" durch MS]_; Menschen kann man mit den unterschiedlichsten Mitteln mundtot machen...


----------



## Wembley (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Zur Diskussion, die Deutschen wären wenig kämpferisch und würden gleichgültig alles über sich ergehen lassen:

Ich sehe nicht, dass es in vergleichbaren Ländern besser wäre. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass dies ein gemeinsamer Beschluss *ALLER* EU-Staaten war, d. h. ein kollektiver Amoklauf, begleitet vom gesamten politischen Establishment (zumindest dem, welches gerade an der Macht ist).
Da geht es nicht nur um ein oder zwei Schäubles. Diese Front ist viel, viel breiter.

Der Aufschrei bei den Bürgern anderer Länder ist auch endenwollend. 

In Amerika ist es auch nicht besser. Da sind auch die meisten weichgekocht.


----------



## katzenjens (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Hallo,

@wembley
Da hast Du Recht. EU-Gesetzgebung interessiert niemanden, zum Teil nicht einmal die EU-Abgeordneten selbst. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass (zumindest aus D) x-klassige Politiker nach EU "abgeschoben" werden. Von denen kann man nicht wirklich Durchblick erwarten.

Trotzdem wird mir bange, wenn ich überlege, wieviel Macht diese [selbstedit] haben. Gabs schonmal den Fall, dass ein EU-Gesetz wieder zu Fall gebracht wurde? :-?

Ich gebe zu, ich war noch nie ein Freund der EU...

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Plattenputzer (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

@Tilo Warum solltest du öffentlich sagen wollen, du wärest stol(T)z, ein Deutscher zu sein?
Grund dazu hast du keinen, bist du doch, so will es mir scheinen, nicht in der Lage, wenigstens der Deutschen Sprache die Ehre zu erweisen.
Dar Fatalismus, der in deinen Worten mitschwingt ist aber genau der, den "Die da Oben", die Obrigkeit, brauchen und daher weiter fördern.
Du bist Deutschland. Du bist das Problem!


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

@Plattenputzer -

Vorsicht, mit Gläsern wirft man nicht im Steinhaus ...


Warum eigentlich gleitet fast jede Debatte kurzfristig in persönliche Angriffe ab, wenn die sachlichen Argumente besser (und schwerer widerlegbar) werden? Muss man immer gewinnen? Oder kann eine unwiderlegbare Meinung vielleicht auch mal stimmen?


----------



## Reinhard (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



> Schäuble selbst hat seinen Ruf nach Erweiterung der Telekommunikationsüberwachung verteidigt. Schnelle technologische Veränderungen würden rasche Reaktionen des Rechtsstaates erfordern, betonte der Minister am Freitag auf einem Sicherheitskongress der CDU in Hamburg. "Kein Grundrecht ist absolut", meinte der auch für den Schutz der Verfassung verantwortliche Politiker.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/102071

Mir fehlen die Worte.


----------



## drboe (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Mit der Vorstellung einen "Rechtsstaates light" gehen recht viele (wort-)führende Mitglieder der CDU seit Jahren schwanger. Nur gab es bislang so gut wie keine Chance diese Absichten umzusetzen. Seit die FDP abgehalftert zur Spaßpartei zum Nulltarif in jede Koalition geht und die SPD die beste CDU aller Zeiten gibt, wittern aber die ewig Gestrigen der deutschen Konservativen Morgenluft.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Tilo (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



Plattenputzer schrieb:


> @Tilo Warum solltest du öffentlich sagen wollen, du wärest stol(T)z, ein Deutscher zu sein?



Weil dem so ist. Viele bahnbrechende und wegweisende Erfindungen auf dieser Welt wurden von deutschen Staatsbürgern gemacht. Egal in welcher Zeitepoche diese damals gelebt haben....



Plattenputzer schrieb:


> ...bist du doch, so will es mir scheinen, nicht in der Lage, wenigstens der Deutschen Sprache die Ehre zu erweisen.



Darauf will ich mal mit einem Zitat antworten...


			
				fällt mir gerade nicht ein schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der, der selbst ohne Fehl und Tadel, der werfe den ersten Stein...


 . . .




Plattenputzer schrieb:


> Der Fatalismus, der in deinen Worten mitschwingt ist aber genau der, den "Die da Oben", die Obrigkeit, brauchen und daher weiter fördern.



Rrrichtig mein Sohn. Da klingt Fatalsimus durch. Das hab ich selbst schon erkannt und dazu stehe ich auch. Nur suche ich im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Menschen einen Ausweg aus dieser Lage. Genau deshalb habe ich auch um Rat gefragt, was ich noch tun kann, außer meine Meinung laut kund zu tun...

@Plattenputzer: Damit bitte ich DIESE Angelegenheit von persönlichen Angriffen in der Öffentlichkeit als beendet zu betrachten.


----------



## Plattenputzer (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Ok. Friede. Es ging mir nicht darum, dich zu ärgern.
Zur Klärung, warum ich auf diesen Off-Topic-Ausfall kam:
Ich bin nicht stolz, Deutscher zu sein. Ich bin es einfach seit meiner Geburt. Stolz bin ich auf Leistungen, die ich mir tatsächlich zuschreiben kann, nicht auf Zufälle oder glückliche Fügungen oder die Leistungen Anderer.
Ich hoffe, dieser Nachsatz macht meinen Einwurf etwas verständlicher.


----------



## Tilo (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

@Plattenputzer:  :shakinghands: 

Ich muß noch mal Bezug nehmen auf ein früheres Posting von mir. Es ging um die Chinesische Firewall und Internetzensur. Mittlerweile hab ich die Seite wiedergefunden. http://www.picidae.net/ Wäre es denn nicht eine Möglichkeit, auch über diese Seite anonym im Netz zu surfen. Pornoseiten sind, soweit mir bekannt ist, nicht aufrufbar. Das die Seite von Firmennetzwerken aus nicht aufrufbar ist, ist ist auch irgendwo verständlich und nachvollziehbar.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

zurück zum Thema:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/102127


> Politiker von FDP und Linken sehen hinter der Kritik des Innenministers am Präsidenten des Bundesverfassungsgerichts ein gestörtes Verhältnis zum Grundgesetz aufscheinen.


"sehen ... aufscheinen" ist die Untertreibung des Monats.


> Papier hatte vor kurzem durchblicken lassen, dass jede Neufassung des von Karlsruhe gestoppten Luftsicherheitsgesetzes mit Bestimmungen über den Abschuss von Passagierflugzeugen am Bundesverfassungsgericht scheitern würde. Schäuble verbat sich daraufhin in einem Interview am Wochenende jede Einmischung und betonte zugleich, dass alle grundrechtlich geschützten Bereiche endlich seien.


Das Weltbild des Innenfanatikers ist mit dem Begriff pervers nur sehr unzureichend beschrieben. 
Nur was ist die Steigerung von pervers?


----------



## Tilo (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



webwatcher schrieb:


> "sehen ... aufscheinen" ist die Untertreibung des Monats.



Falsch, ich würd sogar noch weiter gehen und sagen "die Untertreibung des Jahres"... Das gestörte Verhältniss existiert schon seit 1949 und nicht nur in diesem speziellen Falle...
Die Geschichte zeigt uns doch immer wieder: Das Kind muß erst in den Brunnen fallen, ehe sich was tut... :-(



			
				webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Das Weltbild des Innenfanatikers ist mit dem Begriff pervers nur sehr unzureichend beschrieben.
> Nur was ist die Steigerung von pervers?



Gibts die überhaupt? Wenn überhaupt, dann würd ich sagen, gemeingefährlich. Konsequenz: Lebenslang wegsperren den Mann mit anschließender Sicherungsverwahrung wegen besonderer Schwere des Falls.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/102849


> Katholische Kirche sorgt sich angesichts Schäubles Plänen um Beichtgeheimnis
> ...
> "Das vertrauensvolle Gespräch mit dem Seelsorger, oft die letzte Anlaufstelle für
> Menschen mit Sorgen, darf nicht in Frage gestellt werden", warnt J. .  Er könne
> sich nicht vorstellen, dass ausgerechnet eine "C"-Partei am Beichtgeheimnis rüttelt.


ach was...


----------



## mareike26 (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



> Er könne sich nicht vorstellen, dass ausgerechnet eine "C"-Partei am Beichtgeheimnis rüttelt.


Die Partei hat in Ihrem Kürzel auch ein "D", und rüttelt trotzdem heftigst am Grundgesetz. Mich wundert da gar nichts mehr...


----------



## -Tilo- Unregistriert (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Gibt es doch in der Geschichte genug Beispiele dafür dass das Beichtgeheimnis verletzt wurde. Mehr oder weniger absichtlich. Warum macht sich also jetzt schon die Kirche Gedanken um das Beichtgeheimnis??? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,532769,00.html


> Die CDU sucht nach den Ursachen für das Desaster der Hessen-Wahl, Roland Koch hat Fehler eingeräumt - jetzt setzt sich der Niedergang der CDU einer neuen Umfrage zufolge bundesweit fort: Merkels Beliebtheit sinkt. Eine schwarz-gelbe Mehrheit ist nicht in Sicht.


Die (angebliche) Beliebtheit  hab ich nie verstanden, schließlich geschieht alles, was Schäuble anzettelt, mit ihrer ausdrücklichen Duldung.


----------



## drboe (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,532769,00.html
> 
> Die (angebliche) Beliebtheit  hab ich nie verstanden, schließlich geschieht alles, was Schäuble anzettelt, mit ihrer ausdrücklichen Duldung.


Was DER SPIEGEL schreibt, solltest Du nicht so ernst nehmen. Da steht auch: _"Die Linken kämen demnach auf 14 Prozent."_ Ach ja? In Niedersachsen hat die Linke 7,1% erreicht, in Hessen 5,1%. In Bremen erreichte man 2007 8,4%. Das ist so endlos weit weg von den unterstellten 14%, dass die Absicht der Redaktion vermutlich ist, auch noch den letzten konservativen Deppen von der Gefährdung der Republik durch den Kommunismus und den bösen, bösen Lafontaine zu überzeugen, auf das er sein Wahlrecht wahrnehme, an die Wahlurne eile und den lieben, netten und für alle so tollen neoliberalen Parteien seine Stimme zu geben. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: das perverse Weltbild des Dr. Wolfgang Schäuble*

Guantanamo-Urteil: US-Justizminister unbeeindruckt | Welt | Deutsche Welle | 13.06.2008


> Guantanamo-Insassen haben das Recht, vor US-Zivilgerichten gegen ihre Haft vorzugehen. Dieses Urteil des Verfassungsgerichts ist ein Rückschlag für Präsident Bush. *Doch Justizminister Mukasey erwartet keine Konsequenzen*.


Irgendwie erinnert das mich an etwas...


----------

